# CFS so bad at the moment!



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am feeling so ill at the moment, my IBS is bad enough but my Chronic Fatigue Syndrome has as they say taken the feet from me,i just feel so very weak,no energy at all,in general feeling depressed and sorry for myself.I am trying to be positive and hoping the symptoms will ease.I really hate feeling so frail,i just wish there was a miracle cure for the IBS and CFS.I live in hope.


----------



## IBSucks10 (May 5, 2010)

Hi Diana,I have both IBS & CFS so I know how awful you must be feeling right now. Today is my second day off sick cos my IBS symptoms are so bad. As I'm already on reduced hours being off with this bout of IBS hasn't gone down too well....and yes despite the pain I still feel guilty being off...uuggghhh!! Hope you feel better soon hon


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

HelloThank you for your kind words.ill health as you say 'sucks'.You certainly should not be feeling guilty,you are off ill,but some employers dont understand do they.Take care of yourself.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

How long have you suffered with IBS and CFS?


----------



## justcrazy (May 5, 2010)

I have IBS and CFS to. At the moment both are behaving themselfes so fingers crossed. Diane63 and IBsucks10 I hope you both feel better soon. I know how fustrating both can be.I am lucky enough to work part time as a supply nursery nurse at a special needs school. When im feeling good I can work as many hours as they offer (have even managed a full week in the past) but i can also say no when i am not. The great thing about it is I don't feel guilty when I need time off.IBsucks10 don't feel guilty and beat yourself up about it you can do without the stress.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

That is good you are keeping well at the moment,hope it carries on like that.I used to work part time myself but i had to give work up due to my ill health,that was nearly 12years ago now!!


----------

